# Flow Bindings vs K2 Cinch Bindings. Freestyle / Terrain Park use



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

TDFB said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking at getting some flow or k2 cinch or any other easy entry bindings. Does anyone have reviews or comments on their quality and ability for terrain, jumps and cliff drops?
> 
> ...


I own both flows and the K2 Cinch and I love the flows for their lightweight and high performance (my K2 weigh 5 lbs and makes me say "fuck when is the lift over?!"). I know some people bash the shit out of flow because everyone is hooked on 2 strap bindings and with good reason, 2 straps feel more secure than flow mono strap. Flow bindings collapse all the way down unlike the K2 which goes a little less. As for difficulty flows have to be the easiest of bindings to strap into on hard pack conditions (heaven forbid you get stuck in powder, which the K2 excels in that category). 
As for the K2 is has a street performance in my personal opinion and a great all mountain binding.

As for your riding style I'd recommend the NX2-SE has the softest flex out of the line which is great for park riders.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I love K2. But Cinch's are garbage. If you want back door entry Flow's are the only thing worth the money.


----------



## Neilyo (Dec 16, 2011)

I was an early adopter of Cinch but agree with an earlier poster, that they were far too heavy. I switched to flow and love them. I would not recommend anythhing lower than their AT series however. I currently own GNU's quick entry binding (rides well) but I dont like their pop up side closure thing, and will be going back to Flow but likely to their new NX2 dual strap design. Im hoping it will give me what I want which is 2 strap feel with the quality and ease of use of Flows.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Neilyo said:


> I would not recommend anything lower than their AT series......


+ 1

I am riding NXT-AT, NXT-ATSE & NX2-AT's and find them all to be excellent. :thumbsup: 

No problem skating in them, have never had a breakdown, never broke a highback.

However, just like boards, if you can demo them, you can find out for yourself if they are your "cup a tea"


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

not exactly easy entry, more of the step in assortment, but these may be something taking a look at.. 
im certainly waiting to hear more about them

Next Generation Step-In Snowboard Bindings | Indiegogo


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

tony10 said:


> not exactly easy entry, more of the step in assortment, but these may be something taking a look at..
> *im certainly waiting to hear more about them
> *
> Next Generation Step-In Snowboard Bindings | Indiegogo


me too and by that I mean Angry's latest (future) editorial 

I'll admit i was intrigued by the concept that your own weight keeps the back closed, but its hard to tell if that is just words or if it is actually an improvement on physics by removing a mechanism. Another major issue I just thought of is that "unweight" is a major physic in riding technique, which makes it seem that the binding would move alot as opposed to providing static support. Part of the problem I see with companies like this is that most of their parts look a little crappy and generic like the straps and buckles here look like what I would get on $30 bindings from kmart. Also the bindings look a little bulky/heavy. The rest of the binding should have a fit and finish that match the supposed tech advantage, as opposed to offering an unproven tech advantage for 180 bucks and throwing on $5 worth of shitty straps, highbacks and ratchets. Also should mill out/punch holes in that aluminum, it looks like they have like 3 big flat pieces in there.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> me too and by that I mean Angry's latest (future) editorial
> 
> Part of the problem I see with companies like this is that most of their parts look a little crappy and generic like the straps and buckles here look like what I would get on $30 bindings from kmart.




how true.
its such a shame that companies develop an idea that has the potential to be revolutionary and are in such a rush to get it out that they skimp on the other areas --- ive heard similar things about the Now IPO straps if i remember correctly at least. I mean why develop that rocking system and then put straps on that dont even have toe caps. unless for some reason the toe caps would hinder the rocking mechanism but i dont see how that would happen


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> me too and by that I mean Angry's latest (future) editorial
> 
> *I'll admit i was intrigued by the concept that your own weight keeps the back closed, but its hard to tell if that is just words or if it is actually an improvement on physics by removing a mechanism. Another major issue I just thought of is that "unweight" is a major physic in riding technique, which makes it seem that the binding would move alot as opposed to providing static support. *


Erm, did you actually look at this? That is not the concept at all.
Note: I am not promoting/supporting the product - in fact, I have no real interest in it, but your criticism is BS.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Erm, did you actually look at this? That is not the concept at all.
> Note: I am not promoting/supporting the product - in fact, I have no real interest in it, but your criticism is BS.


Yah, from what I saw, pressing down with your heel onto the footbed causes the highback to pop up and "snap" into place behind your boot.
It is locked there until you release the mechanism by pulling the unlock bar to the side of the binding.

This thing has potential imo.
Remains to be seen how it stands up in practice.:dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Strewth is a crap rushed idea without the designers looking at what else is on the market. Just another 'Me Too' brand.

The Cinch system is crap that three piece triangle hinge design does nothing to actually help you but add weight and destroy lateral movement.

If you want to look at something else other than Flow check these out. APO SNOWBOARD AND SKI BINDINGS DUAL ENTRY Team Black

We tried them out seemed solid.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Did you review these? Sorry, I can not find them on your site.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

We have it just isn't posted yet.


----------

